# Race to Sub-3 2x2



## chicken9290 (Jul 19, 2011)

Round 1 Scrambles
1. F' U2 F' R F R' U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F R' F	

2. R U2 F' R2 U' R U2 F U F' U' F2 R' F2	

3. U' R' F' R U F U F' R' F U2 R2 F2 U'	

4. R' F' R2 U2 R' F R' U' R U R F2 U2 R'	

5. F' R F R' U F' R' U R' U F2 R2 U F2	

6. U' F' R F' R F R F R U2 R' F' R U	

7. U' R' F' R2 U F U2 F2 U F U2 R' U F'	

8. R2 F U' R2 F R U2 F U R U2 R U' R'	

9. R' F' R2 F' R' U2 F' R' U2 F R' F' U2 F	

10. U F2 R' U F' R F' R2 U' R2 F2 U F U2	

11. F U2 R U' F U2 F U F U' F2 R' F R'	

12. F2 R2 F2 R U' F' U F' R U' F2 R' U2 R'


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 19, 2011)

TImes: 3.86, 5.86, 3.54, 5.86, 3.73, 3.59, 4.35, 2.71, 3.75, 3.42, 2.54, 2.65
Average of 12: 3.75
Average of 5: 2.93


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Aug 20, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 4.65
worst time: 7.46

current avg5: 6.53 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 5.88 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 6.27 (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: 6.27 (σ = 0.56)


----------



## michaelfivez (Aug 23, 2011)

(10,05)
7,94
8,03
7,77
9,27
8,50
7,65
9,69
9,15
7,36
8,09
(7,06)


* =8,32*


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 23, 2011)

michaelfivez said:


> (10,05)
> 7,94
> 8,03
> 7,77
> ...


 
Go join Race to sub 4 you need that before here it would be better for you since i think this is dead


----------



## Jedi5412 (Aug 23, 2011)

Definetly gona join need to be consistent at being sub 3


----------



## michaelfivez (Aug 23, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Go join Race to sub 4 you need that before here it would be better for you since i think this is dead


 
Ah no idea how I got here I tought I was in that other topic


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 23, 2011)

Best average of 12: 3.76
3.51 2.95 3.89 *4.71 4.28 3.20 (1.98) 3.71 *(8.09) 5.07 3.39 2.84

Best average of 5: *3.73*


----------



## NSKuber (Aug 23, 2011)

Average: 3.35
(2.72) 2.93 2.80 3.09 (5.02) 3.02 3.44 3.86 2.80 2.88 4.66 4.05
Too bad for me


----------



## emolover (Aug 24, 2011)

Thread hijack!

Round two!

1. U' F2 R' F2 U R2 F U2 R F R F 
2. R' F' R U2 F R U2 R' U' F2 U2 F' 
3. F2 U' F R F2 R' U R' F2 R' U' F' 
4. R' F R2 U' F' U' R2 U' R' U' R F 
5. R' F2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 R F' R 
6. U2 R F2 U R2 F R' F' U' R' U2 R 
7. F R2 U2 R' U2 R' U F R2 F2 R2 U 
8. R' U' R' F2 R2 U' F' R' F2 U' R U' 
9. U' F' U R' F R2 F2 R F' U2 F2 R2 
10. F2 R F R F' U2 F' U2 R F2 R2 U 
11. F U F2 R2 F' U2 F' U' F2 R F' R2 
12. U2 F R' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F' U2 F U' 

Round ends Saturday. Normal schedule will be Sunday-Tuesday and Wednesday-Saturday.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Round 2*

3.21 avg12

Times:2.54, 2.91, 3.56, 4.27, 3.44, 3.31, 2.26, 4.42, 4.26, 1.18, 2.65, 2.90

(Thanks for starting this thread again. i was getting tired of race to sub 4)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 26, 2011)

2.98, 3.27, 4.97, 5.87, 4.59, 2.32, 2.82, 4.34, 6.26, 4.08, 3.28, 3.42= 3.96 Ao12

Yay, quite happy with this. Unfortunately, this was a little more uneven than I was hoping for, but I think consistency will come with practice.


----------



## emolover (Aug 28, 2011)

3.76

3.82, 4.54, 3.62, 4.42, 3.72, 2.19, 3.46, 4.21, 4.12, 4.52, 3.48, 2.27

PB I think.


----------



## emolover (Aug 28, 2011)

Round 2 results:

1st, chicken9290: 3.12
2nd, emolover: 3.76
3rd, theanonymouscube: 3.96

Good job! Lets get more participation!


----------



## emolover (Aug 28, 2011)

Scrambles for Round 3: 

1. F' R2 F' R' U' R U2 F' U2 
2. R U' F' U2 F2 R2 F' U2 
3. U' F U' F U' R2 U R U' 
4. R2 U' F U2 R2 F2 R' U' R 
5. U2 R' F2 R F' R F' R U2 
6. F U R2 U F2 R' U F2 U' 
7. F' U' F R F' R' U' R' 
8. F2 R' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' 
9. U F' R F2 U2 R' U' F' U2 
10. R' F2 R' F U' R2 F2 R' 
11. R F' R U' F U F 
12. F2 U2 F' U2 F R' U F' R 

Good luck! Round 3 ends on Tuesday.


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 3, 2011)

Round 3

3.75 avg12

Times: 3.22, 3.71, 4.22, 3.31, 2.92, 3.36, 3.15, 3.15, 6.59, 5.11, 4.97, 3.34


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 2, 2011)

is this thread dead?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes. Why have race to sub 4, 3 and 2.2.
4 and 2.2 are enough.


----------



## emolover (Jan 23, 2013)

Use this thread.


----------

